# Marina Sirtis - Einblicke 2x



## walme (2 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Stefan102 (2 Juli 2011)

Der Counselor ist aber alt geworden 
:thx: fürs teilen


----------



## thomashm (2 Juli 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Der Counselor ist aber alt geworden
> :thx: fürs teilen



Find ich nicht. Das sie mit 56 nicht mehr wie 20 aussieht ist doch wohl klar.


----------



## Dakkar1000 (2 Juli 2011)

Stefan102 schrieb:


> Der Counselor ist aber alt geworden
> :thx: fürs teilen



Also man kann auch so altern ohne seinen Sexappeal zu verlieren und Marina ist ja ein gutes Beispiel dafür


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt Marina immer noch sehr. Ist halt jetzt eine reife attraktive Frau!


----------



## FatChris (2 Juli 2011)

Das sind wirklich "Einblicke 2x"!

Danke!


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Einsichten bei Frau Sirtis.


----------



## Leonardo2010 (4 Juli 2011)

Schöne Frau!

Schöne Bilder!

Schönen Dank !!


----------



## Andrew Doe (10 Juli 2011)

HÖLLE ! 

Dieser TIEFE AUSSCHNITT ist ja schon geradezu UNVERSCHÄHMT ! 

Trotzdem auch tiefen Dank von mir ! 

:thumbup:


----------



## karisma (26 Aug. 2011)

Eine zeitlos schöne Frau


----------



## turnov (3 Juni 2012)

Unfassbar scharfe, reife Frau! :drip:


----------



## Steve67 (3 Juni 2012)

Wow


----------



## Bifftannen (19 Aug. 2012)

Hm, präsentiert da jemand die Arbeit eines Schönheitschirurgen? Früher war da eigentlich weniger (s. "Blind Date")


----------



## celbri (20 Aug. 2012)

wow when did she get those giant fake funbags? she never had those on star trek! lol


----------



## TobiasB (20 Aug. 2012)

Bifftannen schrieb:


> Hm, präsentiert da jemand die Arbeit eines Schönheitschirurgen? Früher war da eigentlich weniger (s. "Blind Date")



Tja und wen du mehr Ahnung von Frauen hättest wüßtest du das wenn man sich gehen lässt auch die Oberweite mit zieht.


----------



## Punisher (20 Aug. 2012)

sehr nett


----------



## oppa33 (6 Okt. 2012)

wunderbahre einblicke


----------



## Lorbaz (6 Okt. 2012)

Klasse Vielen Dank


----------



## bm181 (7 Okt. 2012)

Sie war schon bei STTNG eine Wucht, aber mit der Reife kam eine atembraubende Austrahlung


----------



## berndspeter (7 Okt. 2012)

etwas alt mitlerweile


----------



## pilsener (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Marina!!!


----------



## Makucken (13 Okt. 2015)

TobiasB schrieb:


> Tja und wen du mehr Ahnung von Frauen hättest wüßtest du das wenn man sich gehen lässt auch die Oberweite mit zieht.



Was giftest du hier andere Leute an? Marina hat in einem Interview längst erklärt, dass sie sich die Brüste hat vergrößern lassen (und dass sie es inzwischen bereut). Da muss man nicht "mehr Ahnung von Frauen" haben. Natürlich folgt die Oberweite der Schwerkraft, aber die Schwerkraft lässt sie nicht größer werden. Bist ja ein echter Schlaumeier :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------

